# Anybody nearby have a planner?



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a couple of small pieces of planked Mesquite that I need to get planed down a bit. Anybody nearby have a planner that can help me out?

The two pieces to be planned are about 2 1/2" wide by about 5" long. I plan on trying to make some grips for my Kimber 1911 pistol.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Not exactly nearby but I've got one. I'm up in Kingwood. 
5" is awful short to try and plane but you can use some double stick tape and attach them to a longer "carrier" board so the ends wont snipe too bad.

Jeff


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

No thinkness planer. All I have is a jointer/planer. If you want to give that a try you're welcome to come use it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> No thinkness planer. All I have is a jointer/planer. If you want to give that a try you're welcome to come use it.


I have never tried using a jointer...actually never even seen one in use by anyone else either 

Since you a pretty close by let's try it.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't feel bad - I haven't either........ I have plenty of scraps we can play with first.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Like Brew said, 5" is very short. Can do as he explained or how about resawing on a band saw and sand smooth when finished?


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

A five inch piece is not very safe on a planer or a jointer. Carrier board maybe. A thickness sander would be much safer to do.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

you will probably hve to fasten them to another board, to run them thru a planer, if you just need a little off , fasten them to another board and run them on the jointer


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

If it's only 2 1/2" wide, depending on how thick we can probably just cut it on the table saw then sand smooth. I also have a bandsaw but not sure I have a heavy enough blade to resaw. Otherwise we can fashion a jig to run it through the jointer. Hopefully, it won't take a gathering to get it done.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I think you should use a carrier board and attach your 2 pieces and then run through a table saw. when you cut them into slabs, one end is thicker than the other, and that probably won't be easy to square up on a jointer 

locate and drill the holes that you will attach the grips to the gun and use those holes to mount your slabs onto the carrier.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

HOLY COW....all this sounds complicated. Hooked, you reckon we can figure it out?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I mat have to come over and take pictures


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

No Pictures............


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The resawing using Bobby's new bandsaw would work great.


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

5" Is To Short For Planing Or Jointing! 

Saw And Sand.

Fathom


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

We resawed on Hooked's big powermatic table saw 

THANKS HOOKED!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*1*

2


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sure thing. Like I said, if you want to try more just give a holler. Especially if the piece with the bevel 'design' doesn't work. 

Think we'll take you up on those chunks of wood. I'll hook up with you to come get it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Sure thing. Like I said, if you want to try more just give a holler. Especially if the piece with the bevel 'design' doesn't work.
> 
> Think we'll take you up on those chunks of wood. I'll hook up with you to come get it.


10-4 Bob...feel free to stop by anytime.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

5" length on the planer or jointer? Get those band-aides out! Suggest you hot glue/double sided tape them on a backer board and get out a good belt sander after you resaw them. Flirtin' with an accident with that short stuff. Good luck! jim


----------

